# DNA Testing



## CpooLvr (Jan 30, 2014)

I have been trying to find what DNA tests are available to allow breeders to claim they DNA test their dogs and I have found there is only one DNA test available at this time and it is for PRCD (Progressive Cone Rod Degeneration) which is an eye issue and neither of which are common in cockers and poodles.

There is NO DNA test available at this time for cataracts, glaucoma, hip dysplasia and luxating patellas which are the most common hereditary problems in cockers and poodles.

DNA testing allows the breeder to know which dogs carry the recessive genes to produce a hereditary problem. If we knew which dogs carried the recessive genes they could be taken from the breeding program before being bred but unfortunately no testing is available for the common ailments. 

Breeders can only breed dogs who have no signs of these issues at the time of mating and hope for the best. This goes for both our purebred dogs and our designer dogs. 

When an issue arises, the dog should be retired and pray no puppies have that problem down the road. If they do and they are alerted the breeder should address the issue and help with costs if necessary IMHO.

So before you jump on a bandwagon because a breeder DNA's their dogs, think hard. Are they trying to make you feel really comfortable with them because the CLAIM to DNA their dogs (making you believe they do the DNA for all hereditary problems) when they are not except for PRCD? Why would a breeder make this claim when in reality it's a play on words to some degree? 

CERF testing for the eyes is only good for the moment the vet looks into the eyes. That is why it is a yearly exam. A dog can be clear today and in between CERF exams develop cataracts or glaucoma. There is NO DNA for these eye issues.

OFA is an xray done by the vet and sent to OFA to grade the hips for dysplasia. Most cocker spaniels and toy/mini poodles do not typically have issues w/hip dysplasia.

I am just trying to make you aware and knowledgeable so you can make an informed decision about where your puppy comes from, what to expect health wise and when an issue wonder why that happened because it came from DNA tested parents!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

There are DNA tests for Von willibrands disease and also phosphofructokinase (pfk) as well as the PRA test. More and more breeders are expanding their DNA testing and this is a good thing. Puppy buyers should always ask to see health certificates, both DNA and annual health checks. A good breeder will be proud to show these.
All of these diseases are present in cockapoos as they are present in poodles and /or cockers. They are more common than people think, which is precisely why the DNA tests are developed in the first instance.


----------



## CpooLvr (Jan 30, 2014)

"There are DNA tests for Von willibrands disease and also phosphofructokinase (pfk) as well as the PRA test. More and more breeders are expanding their DNA testing and this is a good thing."

Here is the link for PRA PRCD. 
http://www.optigen.com/opt9_test_prcd_pra.html


vWD Type I is a bleeding disorder not common in either cockers or poodles. 

Phosphofructokinase (PFK). The PFK deficiency gene frequency in Cockers is estimated to be 10% of the population.

These are rarely done by any cockapoo or cocker breeder that I have contacted.

All I am saying is there are breeders out there touting their dogs are DNA tested and they are not or only with PRCD. 

The more common troubles seen in cockapoo is cataracts, glaucoma, luxating patellas and hip dysplasia for which there are NO DNA test available.

I just want everyone to know that just because their dog is claimed to be "DNA tested" they should not think their dog will never be afflicted with a hereditary issue no matter the generation.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think many if not most of our forum users realise that a DNA test does not cover the multitude of possible health issues in the cross. I have never come across anyone that is wondering how their dog gets diagnosed with HD, assuming it shouldn't because the dogs parents have been DNA tested for PRA. Perhaps it's a differing thing between U.S and U.K, over here most (good) breeders state what tests they have done and what issues they relate to.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with Karen - it is clearly stated exactly what tests have been done and what they are testing for..


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Most visiting here would know DNA tested clear just means PRA, I do believe there maybe others though that think it may cover more, and sadly I am seeing a lot of breeders advertising clear without mentioning DNA testing, or even those that do I think probably often just write it as they have seen it on other ads, which is why it is so important to ask for proof. There are many conditions that cannot be tested for but anything is better than none and PRA is a very important one, it used to be much more common in poodles, selective breeding meant it became much rarer but now with indiscriminate breeding of poodle crosses I sadly think affected dogs may grow in numbers again if people aren't careful.


----------

